# Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?



## Fuhlman (10. Februar 2013)

Moin, Moin,

ein Kollege meinte man kann bei einem Außenborder von Tohatsu beim 20PS Motor den Deckel vom 15PS Motor drauf machen kann und dann merkt das keiner... 

Stimmt dieses oder ist das nur gesülze ?

Preislich wäre es interessant da der 20PS nur 100€ mehr
kostet als der 15PS

Würde mich freuen über Infos von euch....

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Astarod (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

Wir sind auch früher mit 15 ps gefahren und haben die 1 abgekratzt.heute sieht das schon anders aus,denk dran,wenn sie dich erwischen ist das nicht ohne.
Meinst du das die 5 ps den Bock fett machen?#d
Am besten du investierst die 100 Euro und fängst mit führerschein an,kostet nicht die welt und ist an einem wochenende geschafft.


----------



## ulf (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> [...]
> Preislich wäre es interessant da der 20PS nur 100€ mehr
> kostet als der 15PS
> [...]



Hallo

Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt wird das wohl sogar umgekehrt sein. Seit der Führerscheinänderung werden für die ältesten 15PS Möhren noch Preise erzielt, daß es einem schwindlich wird. Junge gebrauchte liegen zum Teil fast auf (Winter-) Neupreisniveau.
Wenn der Motor nicht zu alt sein sollte, gibt es die Aufkleber sogar als "Ersatzteil", da müßte man nicht mal die ganze Haube tauschen ;-).
Wenn Du mal ein wenig googlest, ob es den Motor bei gleichem Hubraum und Baureihe in 15PS und 20PS gegeben hat, dann ist die Warscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, daß die auch die Haube gleich ist. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> ein Kollege meinte man kann bei einem Außenborder von Tohatsu beim 20PS Motor den Deckel vom 15PS Motor drauf machen kann und dann merkt das keiner...
> Stimmt dieses oder ist das nur gesülze ?
> 
> 
> ...



moin moin also der 15 ps und der 20 ps tohatsu sind baugleich aus meiner sicht wie bei honda auch .... bei honda weis ich bekommste die aufkleber zu kaufen bei jedem honda händler 
aber bedenke wen du mal kontroliert wirst und da wirft einer mal einen genauen blick auf das typen schild am motor da steht kw und ko drauf |uhoh: dan wirds teurer .... wens dan unbedingt noch 5 ps mehr sein sollen würde ich  ein schein machen |kopfkrat


----------



## Waldemar (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

bei den 2-tacktern sind die 10 u. 15 ps meist baugleich.
bei den 4-tacktern die 15 u. 20 ps'er.
das kannst du in den techn. angaben auch beim gewicht rauslesen.


----------



## Slider17 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

aus meiner Sicht gibt es folgende zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder holste dir einen 15 Ps
oder machst den SBF dann kannste auf das Maximum was dein Bootshersteller dir angibt
P.S
Die Wapo ist nicht dumm,wird teuer
ich kann dir davon nur abraten
greetz


----------



## Franky (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



Slider17 schrieb:


> P.S
> Die Wapo ist nicht dumm,wird teuer
> ich kann dir davon nur abraten
> greetz



Und wenn sich die Jungs/Mädels veräppelt fühlen, steht man mitunter noch dazu auf "der schwarzen Liste"....


----------



## HRO1961 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

Moin,


mach doch, was Du willst und trage ggf. die Konsequenzen.

Aber warum stellst Du so eine Frage hier im AB?

Der nächste fragt womöglich, wie und wann er risikoarm schwarzangeln kann...#d#d

Gruss
Achim


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

Der Schmarrn mit den Zahlen wird keinen Nutzen haben.

In den 5PS Zeiten wurde genauso gemogelt- dementsprechend schauen die Wasserruddels nur noch auf die Typenschilder... und dann ist Schluss mit lustig!
Die Jungs stehen überhaupt nicht darauf,  vorgeführt zu werden- das machen die lieber selber.


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

Wegen solchen dussligen Aktionen , wird die 15 PS - Regelung in 3 Jahren sicher wieder aufgehoben ! Also ist dies eventuell Dein Ziel ?! Du hast wohl lange nicht mehr Dein eigenes Geschrei gehört |smash: ???
Uwe


----------



## kühkopfangler (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

Was soll diese kriminelle Frage ? Du darfst es nicht, trage die Kosequenzen wegen lächerlichen 5 PS.

Mich erinnert das an die, auch privaten Autohändler, die meinen ihrem Tachostand (Laufleistung) mal ne Erinnerungslücke geben zu können. #q


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



			
				Kegelfisch;3821163 Du hast wohl lange nicht mehr Dein eigenes Geschrei gehört |smash: ???
Uwe[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Auf solche Sprüche können wir hier echt verzichten!


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

wenn der so bierernst gemeint wäre , wär da kein Smiley
 Uwe


----------



## Achmin (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

Mach doch einfach den Führerschein!
Es hat, bis auf die geringen Kosten, nur Vorteile.
Die investierte Zeit ist gut genutzt, weil Du deine Kenntnisse um Regeln, Zeichen usw. erweiterst.
PS-Grenzen und das ewige Problem der Begrenzung der Möglichkeiten sind Geschichte...

Außerdem ist es doch ein geiles Gefühl, den Führerschein zu haben.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Fuhlman (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



Achmin schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach den Führerschein!
> Es hat, bis auf die geringen Kosten, nur Vorteile.
> Die investierte Zeit ist gut genutzt, weil Du deine Kenntnisse um Regeln, Zeichen usw. erweiterst.
> PS-Grenzen und das ewige Problem der Begrenzung der Möglichkeiten sind Geschichte...
> ...



Moin Armin,

habe mich wegen Führerschein schon Informiert und in Lübeck
ist man mit 270€ dabei und die Lernunterlagen bekommt man zum Üben vom Bundesministerium als PDF. Werde mir das mal reinziehen, 278 Seiten...

Grüße
Carsten

PS. An alle Nörgler und Moralapostel, es war eine Frage weil ein Kumpel sagte das er dieses seit Jahren ohne Probleme macht und nicht ich, ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob dieses möglich sei.


----------



## abenstein (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

...und spätestens bei einem Schadensfall/Unfall wird es schwierig der Versicherung die Sache zu erklären...
Da kann ich den Vorrednern nur beipflichten. Die Jungs von der Waspo lassen sich auch nicht gerne veräppeln...
Daher lieber die Führerscheine machen (das ist wirklich nicht schwierig) und du hast (fast) alle Freiheiten.

Andreas


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> PS. An alle Nörgler und Moralapostel, es war eine Frage weil ein Kumpel sagte das er dieses seit Jahren ohne Probleme macht und nicht ich, ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob dieses möglich sei.




Mal aus Moderatorensicht gesehen:

Da kommt jemand mit einer Frage daher, die eigentlich keine ist / darstellt ;

Die eigentliche Entscheidungsfindung ist bei demjenigen schon abgeschlossen,  da das hinterfragte schon jahrelang von nem Kumpel praktiziert wird und ihm sich das tun auch nicht als kritikwürdig erschließt.

Die Antworten laufen (aus meiner Sicht berechtigt) den Absichten des Fragestellers entgegen und somit entscheidet er sich dazu,  die Leute als Moralapostel und Nörgler hinzustellen. 

Find ich echt klasse, wenn alle unzufriedenen Fragesteller derart reagieren, wird man sich hier öfters selbst die Frage  stellen, ob man überhaupt noch irgendwas beantwortet/ reinschreibt.

Also machs doch einfach so wie Du meinst und lass Dich dabei erwischen.
Aber spar Dir bitte den anschließenden Meckerthread "Die Entenpolizei ist so gemein zu mir! "- Mitleid wirste hier wohl kaum bekommen.

Mit nörgeligem Gruß - Kai


----------



## ulf (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*

Hallo

Man könnte sich auch einfach darauf beschränken, die Frage des Thread-Erstellers zu beantworten, oder eben nicht. 
Die sind hier in der Regel alt genug, daß Sie selbst mit den Konsequenzen Ihres Handelns leben müssen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



> Man könnte sich auch einfach darauf beschränken, die Frage des Thread-Erstellers zu beantworten, oder eben nicht.
> Die sind hier in der Regel alt genug, daß Sie selbst mit den Konsequenzen Ihres Handelns leben müssen.


Du hast schon Recht, denn manchmal kann das moralische Genöle nerven!
Aber dennoch ist es in den meisten Fällen "gut" gemeint und so manche 
Kandidaten sollte man vor sich selbst schützen.
Also wenn jemand, wie hier in dem Fall darauf hinweist, dass man sich mit einer solchen Vorgehensweise, eventuell unnötigen Ärger einhandelt,
dann empfinde ich das, als gutgemeinten Rat und nicht etwa als Bevormundung!
Wer die Meinung der Boardies nicht hören mag,der soll sie auch nicht nach der selbigen fragen.Ich finde schon, dass die (mögliche) Konsequenz Ärger zu bekommen, weitgehend mit dem Thema zu tun hat!
Anders sieht das mit solchen Komentaren aus, ob man sich schon lange nicht mehr schreien gehört hat!

Zitat Kugelfisch:


> Du hast wohl lange nicht mehr Dein eigenes Geschrei gehört |smash: ???


Jürgen


----------



## Slider17 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



Slider17 schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht gibt es folgende zwei Möglichkeiten:
> Entweder holste dir einen 15 Ps
> oder machst den SBF dann kannste auf das Maximum was dein Bootshersteller dir angibt
> P.S
> ...



noch einige Zeilen zum Threadöffner als Nachwort:
Ich denke das du hier Pro und Kontra zu deinem Posting erhalten hast, bedenke aber das du es nicht als negativ ansehen solltest.
Zwischen den Zeilen lesen sei auch gelernt.
Ich selber habe seid vielen Jahren den Führerschein und fahre selber nur einen 15 Ps da mein Bootshersteller es so vorgibt.
Ich hab damit absolut keine Probleme auf der Ostsee.
Tu dir den Gefallen, mach den Führerschein der übrigens sogar viel Spaß macht.Allein die Navigation in dem Kurs und du lernst jede Menge WICHTIGES. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser und du musst dann nicht rudern


----------



## HRO1961 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> Moin Armin,
> 
> habe mich wegen Führerschein schon Informiert und in Lübeck
> ist man mit 270€ dabei und die Lernunterlagen bekommt man zum Üben vom Bundesministerium als PDF. Werde mir das mal reinziehen, 278 Seiten...
> ...


 


Moin, hier noch 2 Tipps von einem "Moralapostel"|supergri:

1. Für die Prüfungsfragen ein Online-Trainer: http://www.bootsschule-berlin.de/pruefungsfragen/

2. Wenn Du für die Navigationsaufgaben Kopien der Seekarten von den Prüfungsbögen ziehst, stelle sicher, dass der Kopierer/Drucker kein verzerrtes Ergebnis produziert. Deine Übungsergebnisse machen Dich sonst wahnsinnig.....


Gruss aus HRO


----------



## Fuhlman (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder 20PS mit Deckel 15Ps tauschen geht das ?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Moin, hier noch 2 Tipps von einem "Moralapostel"|supergri:
> 
> 1. Für die Prüfungsfragen ein Online-Trainer: http://www.bootsschule-berlin.de/pruefungsfragen/
> 
> ...



Danke Dir für die Infos... Du "Moralapostel" |supergri
werde mich mal dransetzen und es probieren...

Es war ja nicht Böse gemeint, wollte es nur wissen weil ich
es mir nicht vorstellen konnte das dieses tauschen ohne
Probleme geht... Ich selbst habe 4 PS und will mir 15PS holen oder mit Führerschein größer, dann muss mein Boot auch wachsen... 

Schönes Wochenende

Grüße
Carsten


----------

